# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  Would You Still Boink Cher

## HawkTheSlayer

Politics aside. 
Soon to be 70, could you enjoy her at 69?  :Sofa: 

CHERJanuary 17, 2016 1:25 p.m.*Cher, a Hero We Can Believe in, Donates More Than 180,000 Bottles of Water to Flint, Michigan*By Jackson McHenry

Share 

Tweet 

Share 

Share
Email*Share*

Good work, Cher.Photo: FRANCOIS GUILLOT/2013 AFPCher is currently hard at work on a musical about herself, but the Oscar-winning pop sensation still has time to focus on other matters. After hearing the news about contaminated drinking water in Flint, Michigan, the singer announced plans to donate more than 180,000 bottles of water to help its residents, some of whom have gone without clean drinking water for a year. "This is a tragedy of staggering proportion and shocking that it's happening in the middle of our country," Cher said in a press release that details her partnership with water company Icelandic Glacial. The water will be shipped to the city starting Monday. President Obama declared a state of emergency in the city yesterday.
The singer has also been outspoken about the news on social media as well, publishing harsh critiques of Michigan governor Rick Snyder and supportive messages to Flint mayor Karen Weaver on Twitter in her trademark style:

----------

Rutabaga (01-19-2016),sooda (01-19-2016)

----------


## DeadEye

Hell no!! Who knows where that has been.

----------

Daily Bread (01-19-2016),East of the Beast (01-20-2016),gumby (01-19-2016),Madison (01-19-2016),Northern Rivers (01-19-2016),Old Ridge Runner (01-20-2016),St James (01-20-2016),Toefoot (01-19-2016),twinertia (01-20-2016)

----------


## sooda

> Politics aside. 
> Soon to be 70, could you enjoy her at 69? 
> 
> CHERJanuary 17, 2016 1:25 p.m.*Cher, a Hero We Can Believe in, Donates More Than 180,000 Bottles of Water to Flint, Michigan*
> 
> By Jackson McHenry
> 
> Share 
> 
> ...


Cher probably wouldn't "boink" you..........

----------

Northern Rivers (01-19-2016)

----------


## Corruptbuddha

Personally....maybe.

If she would just keep her dumb-ass opinions to herself, I might.

----------

OldSchool (01-21-2016)

----------


## Rutabaga

:Idhitit:

----------

Northern Rivers (01-19-2016),St James (01-20-2016)

----------


## Big Bird

Not likely..

----------


## Rutabaga

cher seems to get better looking with age...


i wonder what that costs.....

----------

DeadEye (01-19-2016),Toefoot (01-19-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Cher probably wouldn't "boink" you..........


I'm a pretty sexy guy. I keep fit and look 15 years younger with no gray hair. Cher's had a lot of plastic and she'll tell you she has.  She boinked and married that heroin addict Greg Allman. You have to "believe". Like the song. 

If you want to do the assumption thing, I'll place a $2000 bet with a 99.9% probability no one here would want to Boink your muzzie apologist, AllahWeen costumed personification of a Protestant.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

ahsum99ss (01-20-2016),DeadEye (01-19-2016),St James (01-20-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Hell no!! Who knows where that has been.


I like my women just a little on the trashy side.

----------

DeadEye (01-19-2016),OldSchool (01-21-2016),St James (01-20-2016)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> cher seems to get better looking with age...
> 
> 
> i wonder what that costs.....


Moocho grande.

----------

St James (01-20-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

Nope ! She's got no butt
Attachment 12666
Gotta have butt

----------


## Neo

> Not likely..



I would...bollocks n'all.

----------


## Kodiak

She never excited me.......sexually.   I mean, she's "ok", but I never had the hots for her.   I was more of a Grace Slick kind of guy back in those days.

----------

Northern Rivers (01-19-2016)

----------


## Quark

No.

----------


## Daily Bread

Now if you said Rachel Welch at 74 !
Attachment 12667

She's got butt !

----------

Kodiak (01-19-2016),Madison (01-19-2016),Quark (01-19-2016),Rutabaga (01-19-2016)

----------


## Kodiak

> Now if you said Rachel Welch at 74 !
> Attachment 12667
> 
> She's got butt !


Yep, she is still stunning even today.

----------

Daily Bread (01-19-2016),Madison (01-19-2016),Northern Rivers (01-19-2016),samspade (01-19-2016)

----------


## Neo

> No.


For a guy any hole is a goal and a shag is a result!  :Smile:

----------

Daily Bread (01-19-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

> Yep, she is still stunning even today.


Yeah , I always liked her . Always top shelf and never a phoney . And beautiful.

----------

Kodiak (01-19-2016),Madison (01-19-2016)

----------


## Neo

> Yeah , I always liked her . Always top shelf and never a phoney . And beautiful.


Yeah, now your talking, even now she is still worth a slow dance when they play the erection section.

----------

Daily Bread (01-19-2016)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Yep, she is still stunning even today.





me zug-zug rachel....

----------

Daily Bread (01-19-2016),Madison (01-19-2016)

----------


## michaelr

You think she can point her butt straight up, because if she can't then I gotta say no.

----------


## Northern Rivers

> 


After she removes her dentures, ya mean???  :Thinking: 




 :Thumbsup20:

----------



----------


## Madison

Ok first I'm a hetero female; so, no chance.
That's ok someone to have maybe in life one or 2 surgery but here...


CHER
70 years old you said...
I can tell by the pic this is not her hair it's a wig for 1
She probably had at least cheek implants and many face lifts
and breast implants, and body liftings as well..this is crazy

If I'd be a guy I would say, "No way"

----------

Daily Bread (01-21-2016)

----------


## Madison

> Now if you said Rachel Welch at 74 !
> Attachment 12667
> 
> She's got butt !


She looks healthy ...even if she had few facial corrections it's well done it look natural! She's beautiful!

----------


## Quark

> For a guy any hole is a goal and a shag is a result!


Not for me. I'm not your usual guy.

----------


## Daily Bread

> Ok first I'm a hetero female; so, no chance.
> That's ok someone to have maybe in life one or 2 surgery but here...
> 
> 
> CHER
> 70 years old you said...
> I can tell by the pic this is not her hair it's a wig for 1
> She probably had at least cheek implants and many face lifts
> and breast implants, and body liftings as well..this is crazy
> ...


Ahhh man ,you ruined everything @Madison

----------


## Trinnity

Here's Goldie Hawn


Grace Slick

----------

Pepper Belly (01-20-2016),Roadmaster (01-19-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

> She looks healthy ...even if she had few facial corrections it's well done it look natural! She's beautiful!


Well said Madison . I am a man of exquisite taste .

I named my 300 Chrysler after her  . It's got a great front end too

----------

Madison (01-19-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

> Here's Goldie Hawn
> 
> 
> Grace Slick


Who's the first one ?

----------


## Quark

> She looks healthy ...even if she had few facial corrections it's well done it look natural! She's beautiful!


Rachel claims it's all hers, no surgery. She has an exercise program and eats properly with a dietician. She says it her job as an entertainer to look beautiful at all times. She treats her body as a temple Goddess.

----------

Daily Bread (01-21-2016)

----------


## Dan40

> Politics aside. 
> Soon to be 70, could you enjoy her at 69? 
> 
> CHERJanuary 17, 2016 1:25 p.m.*Cher, a Hero We Can Believe in, Donates More Than 180,000 Bottles of Water to Flint, Michigan*
> 
> By Jackson McHenry
> 
> Share 
> 
> ...


Just as soon as there are no more 20 to 50 year olds to be had, she's next.

----------



----------


## MrMike

Nope.  No interest in her (that way)

----------


## Daily Bread

The first one is Cher !! Santa Maria - No wonder Sonny killed himself.

----------

Madison (01-19-2016),Rutabaga (01-19-2016)

----------


## Roadmaster

You wouldn't recognize most of these women without makeup and the computer wiping out flaws for pictures.

----------

Daily Bread (01-21-2016),Rutabaga (01-19-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

@Madison - are you watching the Vancouver Canuck / NY Ranger Hockey game ? 
My Rangers just tied it up .6 min left

----------


## Madison

OMG this thread is starting to be hilarious thanks for making me smile today. I did need it!  :Wink:  

You guys should bring some more pics of goldy women

I know she's very old but for her age ..*Betty White and she's funny!

----------

Daily Bread (01-21-2016)

----------


## Madison

> @Madison - are you watching the Vancouver Canuck / NY Ranger Hockey game ? 
> My Rangers just tied it up .6 min left



Oh I'm having bad news  :Smile:  I don't watch sports at all! Whatever the sport! 
But I wish you fun watching your team winnings that is I guess NY Ranger ?

----------


## Daily Bread

Hockey, Madison - Hockey . Get you mind off the women .

----------


## Daily Bread

How can a Canadien not watch hockey

----------

FirstGenCanadian (01-21-2016),NuYawka (01-21-2016)

----------


## Madison

> Hockey, Madison - Hockey . Get you mind off the women .


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Dan40

> How can a Canadien not watch hockey


What?  And miss CURLING?

----------

Daily Bread (01-19-2016)

----------


## Madison

I'm tired and I'm going to bed with a Tylenol hope it will help!  :Wink:  Nite!

----------

Daily Bread (01-19-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

Nite Madison . Rangers just won in OT

----------

Madison (01-21-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

> I'm tired and I'm going to bed with a Tylenol hope it will help!  Nite!


Tylenol is no good for you . Bad for your liver.

----------


## Crunch

> Politics aside. 
> Soon to be 70, could you enjoy her at 69? 
> 
> CHERJanuary 17, 2016 1:25 p.m.*Cher, a Hero We Can Believe in, Donates More Than 180,000 Bottles of Water to Flint, Michigan*
> 
> By Jackson McHenry
> 
> Share 
> 
> ...

----------


## Trinnity

> Who's the first one ?


Cher.

----------

Daily Bread (01-19-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

> Cher.


Yeah I realized that after I asked . It amazing what Hollywood makeup artist can do . Kind of shallow though . Deceptive is more like it I guess .

----------


## twinertia

Not a chance. Gene Simmons AND Gregg Allman have been there.

----------

Daily Bread (01-20-2016),East of the Beast (01-20-2016)

----------


## Archer

I never was attracted to her.

----------


## Canadianeye

No. I wouldn't. I am not a fan and not attracted to her whatsoever.

It's nice she sent some water.

----------


## Pepper Belly

I'm always amazed at what people find attractive. Cher is disgusting. Enough Botox to choke a horse (like her face).

----------

JustPassinThru (01-20-2016),Toefoot (01-20-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

> I'm always amazed at what people find attractive. Cher is disgusting. Enough Botox to choke a horse (like her face).


Yup ! And she's got no a-s.   Got to have some kind o butt

----------

Madison (01-20-2016),Pepper Belly (01-20-2016)

----------


## sachem

Nah. Never would have boinked her.

----------


## Crunch

> Yup ! And she's got no a-s.   Got to have some kind o butt


Would this work?

----------

NuYawka (01-21-2016)

----------


## sooda

> I'm a pretty sexy guy. I keep fit and look 15 years younger with no gray hair. Cher's had a lot of plastic and she'll tell you she has.  She boinked and married that heroin addict Greg Allman. You have to "believe". Like the song. 
> 
> If you want to do the assumption thing, I'll place a $2000 bet with a 99.9% probability no one here would want to Boink your muzzie apologist, AllahWeen costumed personification of a Protestant.


You may be all that and a bag of chips, but your attitude is a serious turn off.

----------


## Madison

> Tylenol is no good for you . Bad for your liver.


I have the choice Celebrex ot Tylenol arthritis
when my bones aches too much I have no choice 
but I take it occasionnally only when it's too painful

----------


## Madison

BTW those butts kardashian way too huge  :Smiley20:

----------

Daily Bread (01-21-2016)

----------


## JustPassinThru

She was once derided by a former Laugh-In scriptwriter as "A truck-driver's wet dream."

That was in the 1970s, after Laugh-In was canceled and the writer, a native of Cleveland, came home and gave an interview to Cleveland Magazine.  He was amazed that veteran comics of the time like Jackie Gleason coudn't find work...and the droll alleged comedians of the time were busy.

Wish I could find the exact quote or the name of the writer.  It's not Googlized.

But...I share his revulsion.  Sonny Bono picked her up because he was a pedarest, and Cher was sixteen.  She's aged well, thanks to modern medicine...but she ain't sexy.  Never was.

----------

Daily Bread (01-21-2016)

----------


## Madison

Those who were very pretty women alive or not
Marilyn Monroe -Quotes"*“I’m good, but not an angel. I do sin, but I’m not the devil.” – Marilyn Monroe
Marilyn Monroe.jpg
*

Elizabeth Taylor violet eyes, Sophia Loren

----------



----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> You may be all that and a bag of chips, but your attitude is a serious turn off.


I'm heartbroken that a little girl born in Alabama and raised on a farm in missippi while she spent two decades in ksa would not find a Louisiana boy's honesty refreshing.

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Would this work?


Well, I was going to cook some beans with smoked sausage but now I have to go buys a ham.

----------

Daily Bread (01-21-2016)

----------


## TBO



----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> Oh I'm having bad news  I don't watch sports at all! Whatever the sport! 
> But I wish you fun watching your team winnings that is I guess NY Ranger ?


<<Gasp>>
Them be anti-Canadian words there, darlin'.

Actually, to be truthful, I wasn't into any sports, even hockey.  That is until my Girlfriend got me hooked.  She was a goalie of a local team.  She was all so sweet and innocent...put some pads on the girl and sit her in the goalie crease...She was the most vicious person I've ever seen.

----------

Daily Bread (01-21-2016)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

No, I would not do Cher.  I find nothing attractive about her.

----------

Daily Bread (01-21-2016)

----------


## Daily Bread

> I have the choice Celebrex ot Tylenol arthritis
> when my bones aches too much I have no choice 
> but I take it occasionnally only when it's too painful


I guess if you don't take it everyday it's OK . I have a little arthritis in my fingers and knees . I take a long walk and use one of those tension relief balls and squeeze it while I I'm walking . I'm not that bad so it goes away . The cold weather can't be helping you up there either @Madison

----------


## Daily Bread

> Would this work?


Thanks @Crunch but no thanks . That's a little too big . I'm a traditional America butt guy . Now if the hammers are as big as the but well I'd consider it.

----------


## Daily Bread

> You may be all that and a bag of chips, but your attitude is a serious turn off.


Whoooa - sooda strikes first ! This could get interesting.Attachment 12698

----------


## Daily Bread

> <<Gasp>>
> Them be anti-Canadian words there, darlin'.
> 
> Actually, to be truthful, I wasn't into any sports, even hockey.  That is until my Girlfriend got me hooked.  She was a goalie of a local team.  She was all so sweet and innocent...put some pads on the girl and sit her in the goalie crease...She was the most vicious person I've ever seen.


You got a good catch there @FirstGenCanadian - don't let that one go

----------


## Daily Bread

> BTW those butts kardashian way too huge


I agree and it doesn't help that I don't like her either . Mikki is ok though

----------


## Crunch

> Thanks @Crunch but no thanks . That's a little too big . I'm a traditional America butt guy . Now if the hammers are as big as the but well I'd consider it.


Who would you consider to fit that criteria? I am thinking Salma Hayek, Charlotte McKinney or Christina Hendricks

----------


## Daily Bread

> Here's Goldie Hawn
> 
> 
> Grace Slick


Attachment 12699

----------


## Daily Bread

> She was once derided by a former Laugh-In scriptwriter as "A truck-driver's wet dream."
> 
> That was in the 1970s, after Laugh-In was canceled and the writer, a native of Cleveland, came home and gave an interview to Cleveland Magazine.  He was amazed that veteran comics of the time like Jackie Gleason coudn't find work...and the droll alleged comedians of the time were busy.
> 
> Wish I could find the exact quote or the name of the writer.  It's not Googlized.
> 
> But...I share his revulsion.  Sonny Bono picked her up because he was a pedarest, and Cher was sixteen.  She's aged well, thanks to modern medicine...but she ain't sexy.  Never was.


Does @Karl know about this ¿

----------


## Swedgin

Not now.

The plastic might slough off.

Now....."If I could turn back time......................................"

Hell yea, I would boink her!  (But, I don't know if I would want to wait in line behind all those Sailors.....)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

I never wanted to bonk her.

----------

Crunch (01-21-2016)

----------


## Crunch

> I never wanted to bonk her.


Me neither. Cher always looked like a man in drag to me.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Personally....maybe.
> 
> If she would just keep her dumb-ass opinions to herself, I might.


Those sagging silicon enhanced cheek bones are a turn off.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Me neither. Cher always looked like a man in drag to me.


I suppose Ann Coulter does as well (?) ....<to you>

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Now, Janis Joplin, that's another story!!

----------


## Crunch

> I suppose Ann Coulter does as well (?) ....<to you>




I think Coulter looks more like a Sleestak from land of the lost, but her huge Adam's apple is an issue.

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> You got a good catch there @FirstGenCanadian - don't let that one go


Oops, that should have read Ex-girlfriend...
Sadly no longer together.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Nah. Never would have boinked her.



I'm shocked I tell you, absolutely shocked!!!!!


 :Sofa:

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

One of the most disgusting displays I have ever seen was the media fawning over Cher when Sonny Bono was killed.  Not once did they interview his wife but we were subjected to hours of how awful it must be for Cher and what a loss she must be enduring.  Cher had dumped Sonny Bono 30 years or so before then and then went on to being a one woman freak show, along with her sondaughter Chaz or Chastity or whatever.  I just wonder what Sonny Bono's wife thought of all the hoopla over this old whore.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> One of the most disgusting displays I have ever seen was the media fawning over Cher when Sonny Bono was killed.  Not once did they interview his wife but we were subjected to hours of how awful it must be for Cher and what a loss she must be enduring.  Cher had dumped Sonny Bono 30 years or so before then and then went on to being a one woman freak show, along with her sondaughter Chaz or Chastity or whatever.  I just wonder what Sonny Bono's wife thought of all the hoopla over this old whore.


She shrugged it off.

She got the consolation prize.  She was appointed to finish Sonny's term in Congress - and later ran for re-election herself.

----------


## Karl

> Does @Karl know about this ¿


Sorry not that DESPARATE just "yet" but give it time brotha

----------

Daily Bread (01-21-2016)

----------


## Karl

> Hell no!! Who knows where that has been.


I don't even wanna know

----------

